# SARS registration for visitors visa 11.6



## tanu11 (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi

I currently have relatives spousal permit I just received a offer letter for a job. so would like to apply for Visitor visa 11.6. my query is, Do I need a SARS registration before I apply? 

Thanks in advance

Tanu


----------



## traveller94 (Aug 26, 2016)

No, have a look at the VFS Requirements for guidance on what you need


----------

